# Co-codamol withdrawal?



## tink123 (Jan 20, 2018)

I’m currently in the dreaded 2 week wait and panicking my **** off. I suffer with really bad endometriosis pains and tend to take 30/500 Co-codamol for day to day pain relief. I’ve been told Co-codamol is ok to take during pregnancy and therefore ok to take during ivf, however a week prior to treatment I decided to cut it out, as I’d rather not be taking such strong medication whilst pregnant (if fingers crossed it all works). However I feel as though I’m getting withdrawal symptoms (diarrhoea, hot/cold, extremely restless and therefore struggling to sleep, headaches etc). So I was wondering if this has happened to anyone else and whether I have anything to worry about? Will the fact that my body is coping with the withdrawal have any effect on implantation etc? I’m currently 3dp5dt and no symptoms other than AF pains from cyclogest


----------



## stupidmonkey (Sep 15, 2013)

I also used co-cod long term for same reasons and it is totally safe in pregnancy and I was encouraged by the obstetrician to use as needed as suffering pain and discomfort puts more stress on the baby than taking appropriate pain relief. U definitely sound like u are experiencing withdrawal symptoms which is a lot of stress on the body especially when u are going through ivf. 

I used co-cod during 2ww and on and off as required. I'm now nearly 22weeks with no issues. The most important thing is not to have ur body under stress and while it is honourable that u don't want to take co-cod when pregnant I'd imagine I would do more harm from withdrawal than from taking it. To stop co-cod after long term use requires an appropriate stepdown programme. 

U have to remember that at this point most women wouldn't even know an embryo was in there and they could be still smoking and drinking or whatever. 

The withdrawal symptoms won't have harmed ur chances but it definitely wouldn't be beneficial. Cut urself some slack and take two to stop withdrawal and then speak with ur doctor about moving forward. Don't try and be perfect u just have to be good enough (which u are).


----------



## tink123 (Jan 20, 2018)

Many thanks for your speedy reply, that’s made me feel a lot lot better. I took some lower dose Co-codamol last night to ease the restlessness and it seemed to help. It’s scary realising that your body has become reliant on medication, I had no idea. Did u take 30/500 as well? I will definitely get in touch with the doctor and get something sorted in terms of a step down programme

Thanks so much once again


----------



## stupidmonkey (Sep 15, 2013)

Yes I also used 30/500 and have been given the green light many a time to ease Endo pain. I'm riddled with adhesions and the stretching of them can be quite severe. I totally get the urge not to use them because I felt the same but the doctors and midwife remind me constantly that the stress response from pain distresses a baby and it's far more important that I can get comfortable and get sleeping. Thankfully as the pregnancy has progressed i have needed them less and less and most of the time now I manage on paracetamol. When the pain is managed I sleep and can go for walks. I do more healthy things. When I'm sore I can't sleep and don't have energy to prepare decent food so reach for take aways. When u step back and look at the bigger picture u see how much they improve things over all. Please don't expect too much from urself. Especially in the dreaded 2ww!! U have so much time to step down appropriately without putting ur body through hell x x x


----------



## tink123 (Jan 20, 2018)

That’s great to hear thanks very much for getting back to me. I won’t worry so much now. I totally get what you mean about making healthier choices, the pain is so debilitating it’s easy to grab something convenient when you’re not feeling well.  This endo is a horrible thing isn’t it.  Congratulations on your pregnancy by the way, bet you’re over the moon   This will be my 4th try at ivf, so hope it works this time around 
Thanks a million once again, I feel a lot better knowing I’m not the only one and that it’s absolutely fine to take the Co-codamol xxx


----------



## stupidmonkey (Sep 15, 2013)

It took us to round 6 to have success. To be honest I had literally given up hope. This cycle I stopped trying to be perfect. I drank a bucket of gin at my cousins wedding a few days before stims started. Took my co-cod for Endo pain (sometimes topped up with trammadol). Drank coffee and at least 4 cans of red Coke a day all the way through the 2ww. Ate footlong subways for lunch and takeaways in the evening. Basically had given up worrying about ivf by round 6 as never thought it would happen. I near fell off my chair when the clinic told me I was pregnant. I carried on the same way until my scan at 7weeks because I couldn't believe it was happening.  After 7week scan I improved my diet and cut down on the red Coke and pain relief. I did what most people would disapprove of but it worked and it was the least stressed I was during any cycle and it was my only successful cycle. In fact the clinic said It was the best thing I'd done and wish other patients would do the same  because I just got on with my life and didn't put my head away trying to be an organic green goddess. I still remember the look of horror from another patient on transfer day as I knocked back two cans of Coke lol. Honestly I'm so glad I did what I did because I literally just lived my life and gave up the control and worry. Fingers crossed for ur success x x x x


----------



## tink123 (Jan 20, 2018)

Hehe that made me smile   I think there’s a lot to be said for just getting on with things, it’s so much more stressful when u tell yourself you can’t have this that and the other. Good on you, I feel like I’ve relaxed a little more this time too and I feel a lot more positive (although did panic about the Co-codamol when I started having odd symptoms lol). Goes to show that just chilling out can make such a difference  
Thanks so much for your well wishes and taking the time to get back to me, big congrats to you and lots of  well wishes for your pregnancy   xx


----------



## tink123 (Jan 20, 2018)

Sorry that was meant to be a smiley face ( big thumbs lol)   xx


----------

